# 1 Peter commentary recommendations



## timfost (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm looking for 1 Peter commentary recommendations that are free/inexpensive, preferably for kindle or Google books. I already have Calvin and Hendriksen.

Thanks!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi Tim,

I preached through 1 Peter about 1.5 years ago. Some thoughts regarding the commentaries I found helpful are below. 

Clowney's _Message of 1 Peter_ (Bible Speaks Today series) was interesting and, given his penchant for biblical theology, often enlightening. That being said, I didn't find it terribly helpful for _preaching _through 1 Pet. -- too much intertestamental jumping back and forth. Were I simply reading it for personal/devotional study, it would be quite beneficial.

Sproul's _1-2 Peter_ (St. Andrews series) wasn't bad. Sproul has helpful insights at points. I didn't miss it too much a few times when I forgot to read it. Like Clowney, it would be fine as a standalone read, but is not much of a 'commentary.'

Jobes' _1 Peter_ (Baker Exegetical series) was quite good. I appreciated her attention to detail and capable interaction with the original language. She was helpful at points in demonstrating a given text's doctrinal significance. Another benefit is that she gives a fresh translation of the Greek text at the beginning of each section. 

Poole was helpful; Henry always sheds light on a text; Hawker's _Poor Man's Commentary_ gave insight as well. JFB was hit-and-miss. IVP's _New Bible Commentary_ gave concise assistance, while their _Bible Background Commentary_ was only marginally helpful. 

All that being said, Calvin was at the head of the class in usefulness, content, exegesis (Jobes also leaned heavily on Calvin), and overall treatment of the text. 

Hope this helps.

Grace to you.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 1, 2016)

Thomas Schreiner's volume on 1&2 Peter in the New American Commentary series is also quite good.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know if you can get these on kindle, but I use Alexander Nisbet, and John brown. But also Henry and Calvin.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 1, 2016)

I do not know how available it is; but I am fond of Peter Speak Today: A Devotioonal Commetary of First Peter by Godon H Clark


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 2, 2016)

On 1 Peter, I highly recommend the following: Jobes, Schreiner, Leighton, Achtemeier, Clowney, and Grudem. Calvin is a given. Doriani is also worth looking at. For technical expertise, Jobes and Achtemeier are by far the best. The "heavenly Leighton" is outstanding for practical and heavenly doctrine. If you just had Jobes, Achtemeier, and Leighton, you could easily have enough material to preach or teach on.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 2, 2016)

greenbaggins said:


> The "heavenly Leighton" is outstanding for practical and heavenly doctrine.



Lane, 

Could you provide a link to the volume you're recommending? 

Thanks, brother.


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like a free online version of Leighton can be found at archive.org or google books. I think this is what Lane is referring to.


----------



## KMK (Feb 2, 2016)

greenbaggins said:


> On 1 Peter, I highly recommend the following: Jobes, Schreiner, Leighton, Achtemeier, Clowney, and Grudem. Calvin is a given. Doriani is also worth looking at. For technical expertise, Jobes and Achtemeier are by far the best. The "heavenly Leighton" is outstanding for practical and heavenly doctrine. If you just had Jobes, Achtemeier, and Leighton, you could easily have enough material to preach or teach on.



Lane, this is very helpful info. I use the commentary recommendations on greenbaggins often, but most of the time I do not have the time to read, or the funds to buy, each of your recommendations.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 2, 2016)

raydixon9 said:


> Looks like a free online version of Leighton can be found at archive.org or google books. I think this is what Lane is referring to.



Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 2, 2016)

raydixon9 said:


> Looks like a free online version of Leighton can be found at archive.org or google books. I think this is what Lane is referring to.



Yep, that's it. Leighton is one of the rare Puritans (Manton would be another) who doesn't get sidetracked into a thousand rabbit trails, but sticks to the text like glue.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 2, 2016)

Is Leighton available in print?


----------



## raydixon9 (Feb 2, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Is Leighton available in print?



Hit the link to the google books then look on the left side of the page for options to buy in print from various retailers.


----------



## timfost (Feb 2, 2016)

Many thanks to you all for the recommendations!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 3, 2016)

raydixon9 said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Is Leighton available in print?
> ...



Very good, thank you!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 3, 2016)

Another helpful volume is the "The Commentary on the New Testament use of the Old Testament" edited by Beale and Carson. You may not agree with everything in the commentary but I found it useful in thinking things through.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 3, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> raydixon9 said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



Reagan,

If you can get a copy of the Kregel hardback, do. It's a good, sewn edition.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 3, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > raydixon9 said:
> ...



Thanks, Tyler!


----------



## yeutter (Feb 4, 2016)

John Brown's fine two volume Commentary of 1 Peter, which Jeff O'Neil previously mentioned, relies heavily on Archbishop Leighton's work. It should be available on Google Books.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 5, 2016)

John Brown's 2 vol. is great! Herman Hanko wrote one recently.


----------



## bened (Feb 5, 2016)

Many good recommendations here. 

Just to add a unique web site I came across a few years ago, in case you haven't seen it, is the Precept Austin website compiled by committed laymen, Bruce Hurst. 

Though a dispensationalist, he quotes/links reformed resources on almost every verse, i.e. Poole, CHS, Calvin, JFB, Gill, Leighton, Lloyd-Jones, S. Lews Johnson, Phil Newton, Piper, Pink, JFB, etc. 

Hurst's site is definitely worth a look for the pastor or committed layman with a limited library in need of a Biblical NT (and some OT) exegetical/homiletical FREE source for verse-by-verse, phrase-by-phrase (basic but helpful) exegesis, various commentary compilations, quotes, poems, illustrations, sermon links and studies. 

Here's a link to 1 Pet. 1:1 (though the link reads different, it's correct)... http://www.preceptaustin.org/1peter_verse_by_verse_11-12.htm#1:1. (Fyi, exegetical info is below the initial sermon(s) links.) 

Commentary links for all verses in 1 Peter here... http://preceptaustin.org/1_peter_sermons_by_john_piper.htm (Disregard Piper ref.)

And while you're there, check out the rest of the site and all the info/studies he's amassed. It's pretty amazing what this one layman has put together by His grace.

And as with any resource (web or otherwise), eat the meat and spit out the bones.

Hope this helps.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 5, 2016)

Good stuff, Ben!


----------



## yeutter (Feb 17, 2016)

In the late 1950s, Alan M. Stibbs wrote a commentary on The First Epistle General of Peter. It has a lengthy helpful introduction.


----------

